# emergency braking light comes on



## Dennis Turyna (Dec 3, 2016)

At any time when driving the emergency braking light comes on to tell you the system is off. When this happens the cruise control goes off if you have it on or if not on you cannot turn it on. The only thing you can do now is to turn the car off and restart it. The dealers can't find anything wrong. It happens all the time even with no cars in front of you all of sudden it comes on on the dash and you have to pull over when you can and restart. 2015 Murano Platinum


----------



## mmalcolm (Jun 3, 2017)

We JUST bought a certified used 2016 Platinum that is doing the exact same thing. Did you ever get any resolution to the issue?


----------

